# Wyndham Hotel Timeshares Groups Seperating



## Avislo (Apr 29, 2018)

Per Wyndham, as of yesterday, the break-up of Wyndham Worldwide into the two different groups is on schedule to occur on June1, 2018.


----------



## tduane (Apr 29, 2018)

How is it separating. I just bought wyndham club access points.. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Apr 29, 2018)

They are becoming two publicly traded companies.  Stock holders of the current Wyndham Worldwide will get shares in  the new public company that are owners of record on a certain date and time.  This should not affect Club Wyndham Plus/Access ownership at this time.  What the future holds, who knows.


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 29, 2018)

tduane said:


> How is it separating. I just bought wyndham club access points..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



It’s the hotel group splitting.   It has nothing of change with the timeshare portion, other than perhaps a name suffix.  Probably should not have been posted here on a timeshare user group board, especially with no context explaining that no changes will be made to anyone's ownership or use of timeshare.  

If one reads the press release, the assurance of no changes to timeshare ownership is made: "Your ability to enjoy all of the benefits and great vacation options available to you through your CLUB WYNDHAM ownership remains unchanged. This planned separation also will not impact your ability to use the award-winning Wyndham Rewards program across all of our hotel, resort and timeshare offerings, just as you do today." 

Best to just ignore this thread.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 29, 2018)

https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/happening/news/exciting-wyndham-announcement.page?

Here is a Wyndham Post on the reorganization of the Hotel Group and the realignment of what is now Wyndham Vacation Ownership (Wyndham Club Plus/Access are part of the current Wyndham Vacation ownership.)  Please note that post reorganization it appears the timeshares Wyndham Club Plus/Access are going to be part of Wyndham Destinations.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 29, 2018)

Nothing like old news posted as breaking news!!


----------



## mjc775 (Apr 30, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Here is a Wyndham Post on the reorganization of the Hotel Group and the realignment of what is now Wyndham Vacation Ownership (Wyndham Club Plus/Access are part of the current Wyndham Vacation ownership.)  Please note that post reorganization it appears the timeshares Wyndham Club Plus/Access are going to be part of Wyndham Destinations.



So just a name change? Will there be new resorts to use my Wyndham points at? What excitement am I not understanding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Apr 30, 2018)

No, not just a name change.  Apparently, the jest of what Wyndham is releasing right now is that there is not going to be changes to the timeshares at this point.  Like I indicated earlier, what the future holds, who knows.  Regarding "Will there be new resorts to use my Wyndham points at" The only thing they would speculate on was that Wyndham Rewards features might be expanded shortly in context of the Wyndham Club Plus/Access program.  What will be interesting to watch, is what effect the Hotel group spin off will have on availability over time.


----------



## Crafty71 (Apr 30, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> Nonsense.


Speaking of "nonsense", I received the perspective from a sales associate (can't call him a weasel because we were out of our "update" in under an hour...with our $100 gift card...woo-HOO . I think J.R. quickly realized we knew what we were talking about (thanks to TUGS) and he was not going anywhere with us).

His perspective was that the timeshare division was funding the hotel division which was hindering the development of the timeshare resorts. With the spinoff, the timeshare division will get to keep all their $$ which means more TS resorts in the future...

I will believe it when I see it...

Cheers!


----------



## Braindead (Apr 30, 2018)

Avislo said:


> No, not just a name change.
> 
> there is not going to be changes to the timeshares e.


Thanks for clearing that up Robert.
I’m still waiting for that update you promised a couple months ago on how the hotel side was messing up what we see on availability in the timeshare side.

[Off-topic comment removed]


----------



## Arimaas (Apr 30, 2018)

Hilton and HGVC split off a few years (?) ago. It only effects the raising of capital and shareholders. Nothing else will change.


----------



## ecwinch (May 1, 2018)

Ditto for when MCVI spun off from Marriott. Non-event.


----------



## ronparise (May 1, 2018)

This is a Wall Street thing. The two divisions of Wyndham worldwide operate independently now (Timeshares are headquartered in Orlando and hotels in New Jersey) nothing will change except the current shareholders will own shares in both companies. (That will change over time) I  bet there will be some individuals that sit on boat boards

The companies will continue to be connected through what wyndham calls the “Blue Thread”. (Wyndham rewards points)


----------



## Avislo (May 2, 2018)

For those who do not know how Wyndham defines the "Blue Thread" the following article (somewhat dated) should give a pretty good description.

https://skift.com/2017/04/27/wyndham-is-finally-harnessing-its-global-scale-via-loyalty/

One quote from the article is particularly interesting "Work on implementing this “blue thread” has already begun. In October, Wyndham Rewards expanded its program to allow members to redeem their points at the company’s portfolio of more than 25,000 vacation rentals and timeshares."  The date of the article was Apr 27, 2017 1:00 am.


----------



## Avislo (May 2, 2018)

As a follow on to my post above, the Blue thread apparently will retain a association with Wyndham's European Rental businesses which apparently is the process of being sold.

http://investor.wyndhamworldwide.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=200690&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2332667


----------



## ronparise (May 2, 2018)

Loyalty programs are marketing gimmicks designed to lock you in as a customer. And from what I understand Wyndham Hotel Group is really good at that. Now by making it possible for a regular hotel customer to redeem their loyalty points at a timeshare Wyndham will expose a whole new group of potential buyers to timeshares. 

Bottom line,  wyndhan will sell timeshares to their regular hotel guests and availability for reservations by the timeshare owners will be reduced


----------



## Avislo (May 2, 2018)

Most likely, the high demand reservations would be impacted the most.  If there are any Wyndham Rewards people out there that have been to a Wyndham Club Plus/Access resort that went to a sales presentation?  If so, please share what the sales pitch was.  Thanks.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (May 3, 2018)

ronparise said:


> Bottom line,  wyndhan will sell timeshares to their regular hotel guests and availability for reservations by the timeshare owners will be reduced



Inventory for these reservations would have to come from points that Wyndham owns, right? So wouldn’t this compete with Extra Holidays and not timeshare owners?  Or maybe that’s wishful thinking....


----------



## Avislo (May 3, 2018)

Presumably Wyndham owned or controlled points/units/reservations.  Remember, Wyndham and its various programs/units can get points/units/reservations from a various sources.  The ability to book a reservation through Wyndham Rewards presumably competes with all other sources for reservations.


----------



## tduane (May 3, 2018)

I rescinded my contract and it is canceled. But when I did purchase I received a blue thread initiative because of all my hotel stays my name popped up. 
I ended up with the offer of 400,000 bonus points and 154000 annual points (at the wyndham at the wilderness in the smokies of TN) with RCI membership, silver and they supposedly used my hotel points and it was $17,000 for my purchase. They also said I would be able to use my points at their hotels and because of thread I could redeem my points in their European divisions. Also I could book 13 months out because I was blue thread, and i would have first dibs on last minute reservations.
I'm sure none of this was 100% true but I rescinded and just bought club wyndham access resale which I'm in the process of. 
But just wanted to share my blue thread experience. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for the update.  Just called a VC they just transferred me to sales and did not answer the questions pertaining to 13 month ARP at the resorts and "dibs" on last minute reservations with the blue thread initiative.


----------



## Avislo (May 3, 2018)

I think this one goes into the probably not true bin.  Just called Wyndham back, they would not transfer me to Owner Care.  They would only send me to the resort for the answer to my questions.


----------



## tduane (May 3, 2018)

Sneaky sales people. Glad I listened to everyone and did resale

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch (May 4, 2018)

Avislo said:


> I think this one goes into the probably not true bin.  Just called Wyndham back, they would not transfer me to Owner Care.  They would only send me to the resort for the answer to my questions.



Avisio - can you give me some insight on what your process is when you call Wyndham? Before this post I always assumed you had a solid contact at Wyndham that had more insight than the rank and file level employees.

I have to imagine that on issues like this that are "off-script" calling into Owner Care would result in a range of answers - some of which might be "how can I answer this and get them off the phone". How do you separate the "wheat from the chaff" so to speak?


----------



## Braindead (May 4, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Avisio - can you give me some insight on what your process is when you call Wyndham? Before this post I always assumed you had a solid contact at Wyndham that had more insight than the rank and file level employees.
> 
> I have to imagine that on issues like this that are "off-script" calling into Owner Care would result in a range of answers - some of which might be "how can I answer this and get them off the phone". How do you separate the "wheat from the chaff" so to speak?


Amen!!!


----------



## ronparise (May 5, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Avisio - can you give me some insight on what your process is when you call Wyndham? Before this post I always assumed you had a solid contact at Wyndham that had more insight than the rank and file level employees.
> 
> I have to imagine that on issues like this that are "off-script" calling into Owner Care would result in a range of answers - some of which might be "how can I answer this and get them off the phone". How do you separate the "wheat from the chaff" so to speak?



Eric

This guy has no better different contact at Wyndham than you or I have. Ie it’s the next “up” in the call center. And the folks he talks to are no better informed than any other call center employee

Avislo does not separate the wheat from the chaff he reports back here whatever he’s told


----------



## ronparise (May 5, 2018)

Here’s what the ceo of wyndhams vacation ownership division had to say about the “blue thread” in the 1st quarter earnings call this past week

 “blue thread, which is the term we use to describe how we derive value from our business relationships and cross-marketing with our Wyndham businesses.

 We continue to see tremendous momentum on blue thread initiatives. Packaged sales through call transfer increased 48% year-over-year in quarter one. Bookings through cross-selling initiatives surpassed the whole of 2017 within the first four months of this year and VOI sales to Wyndham affiliated customers grew 60% albeit off a low base”


----------



## Avislo (May 5, 2018)

Interesting, there is the "Wyndham affiliated customers" showing up again same for the term blue thread initiative and the Wyndham affiliated customers are being tracked and  the stat reported in a quarterly earnings call.


----------



## ronparise (May 5, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Interesting, there is the "Wyndham affiliated customers" showing up again same for the term blue thread initiative and the Wyndham affiliated customers are being tracked and  the stat reported in a quarterly earnings call.




Don’t make this more complicated than it is  This is simply cross selling. Wyndham is selling timeshares to their hotel customers


----------



## Avislo (May 5, 2018)

And, if you are right in what you posted in post number 16 above, the reduction of reservations available by timeshareowners.

"Loyalty programs are marketing gimmicks designed to lock you in as a customer. And from what I understand Wyndham Hotel Group is really good at that. Now by making it possible for a regular hotel customer to redeem their loyalty points at a timeshare Wyndham will expose a whole new group of potential buyers to timeshares.

Bottom line, wyndham will sell timeshares to their regular hotel guests and availability for reservations by the timeshare owners will be reduced"


----------



## Braindead (May 5, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Now by making it possible for a regular hotel customer to redeem their loyalty points at a timeshare Wyndham will expose a whole new group of potential buyers to timeshares.


This is not new!! It’s been that way. I could use my Wyndham Barclays card FOR HOTEL OR TIMESHARE stays before the announced split.
Blue Thread is not new either!!

The announced split isn’t changing anything in regards to using your timeshare ownership and using the CC rewards points!!


----------



## wjappraise (May 5, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Avisio - can you give me some insight on what your process is when you call Wyndham? Before this post I always assumed you had a solid contact at Wyndham that had more insight than the rank and file level employees.
> 
> I have to imagine that on issues like this that are "off-script" calling into Owner Care would result in a range of answers - some of which might be "how can I answer this and get them off the phone". How do you separate the "wheat from the chaff" so to speak?



Thanks for looking into this Eric.  Most of the time I'm able to ignore such posts. However, the inference of "inside information" causes some readers to be misled by his errant or unverifiable posts.  And then I feel impelled to post a retort. 

And am I the only Wyndham owner who would prefer that our VCs be available to answer legitimate reservation concerns or needs, not listening to someone trying to get a quote for a rumor-laden post?


----------



## Braindead (May 5, 2018)

Avislo conveniently didn’t respond or answer Eric’s direct questions.


----------



## ecwinch (May 5, 2018)

Avisio responded to me privately as his/her prerogative.


----------



## wjappraise (May 5, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Avisio responded to me privately as his/her prerogative.



Thank you.  It is reassuring to know there is some due diligence being performed on behalf of the community.


----------



## Avislo (May 6, 2018)

https://www.wyndhamrewards.com/trec/consumer/terms.action

https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/wyndham-rewards/knights-inn-wr-update

Knights Inn apparently is leaving Wyndham rewards during May 2018.

Nice Hotel Chain.  Sorry to see them go.

Going Going Sold.

Feel sorry for the Wyndham People who book before the cut-off dates at Knights Inn for stays after the cut-off dates.  They only thought they were going to get Wyndham Rewards Points for their stay(s).


----------



## ronparise (May 6, 2018)

Avislo said:


> https://www.wyndhamrewards.com/trec/consumer/terms.action
> 
> https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/wyndham-rewards/knights-inn-wr-update
> 
> ...




If you are going to report the news why not include it all.  Wyndham let knights inn go, but they also bought LaQuinta

All part of their plan to move onto the upper- mid level market.  LaQuinta customers probably have more money with which to buy Timeshares


----------



## Avislo (May 6, 2018)

Here is a article on LaQuinta.  

https://www.bisnow.com/national/new...la-quinta-following-creation-of-spinoff-83891


----------



## mjc775 (May 6, 2018)

ronparise said:


> ...Bottom line,  wyndhan will sell timeshares to their regular hotel guests and availability for reservations by the timeshare owners will be reduced



Agreed. As a Wyndham (wholesale) owner and DRI owner (weak moment in time), I am already seeing availability to book as a timeshare owner decrease. For example, twice in the past few months I wanted to make 2 different reservations at DRI resorts at Tahoe and Orlando. Both reservations were not available for the days and length of stay that I wanted. Yet I was able to get the reservation by booking through Expedia. Both times, the Expedia rate was similar to what I would have paid in corresponding maintenance fees. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch (May 6, 2018)

Knights Inn is being sold to Red Lion - a brand that used to be strong in west coast, fell on hard times, and is coming back. 

https://www.hotelmanagement.net/tra...-knights-inn-brand-to-red-lion-ahead-spin-off


----------



## amycurl (May 6, 2018)

From the article about the deal for La Quinta (_Spanish for: "Across the street from the Shoney's")_ 

"our best-in-class technology, digital....platforms...," Wyndham Worldwide Chairman and CEO Stephen P. Holmes said in a statement.

Suuuuure, Mr. Holmes. Do you really believe that, or is it just what you tell investors? Or maybe you think you have it now that you've purchased the tech arm of DAE? 

Self-delusion is never a good sign in a CEO, so I hope this is just investor spin and that he's not drinking his own Kool-Aid.


----------



## ecwinch (May 7, 2018)

[Mod Note: Posts related to sale of individual hotel locations are a little too far off-topic. Those posts have been removed. Please limit posts to news related to the seperation.]


----------



## Avislo (May 14, 2018)

A Wyndham Club Plus/Access rep indicated yesterday that some changes will be coming in the couple of months after the spin off.


----------



## wjappraise (May 14, 2018)

Avislo said:


> A Wyndham Club Plus/Access rep indicated yesterday that some changes will be coming in the couple of months after the spin off.



Robert, why would a rep with confidential information share it with a random caller?  And why would that rep be working on Sunday?  Wouldn’t that rep be too high up corporate ladder to work on the weekends?

Can you share the answers with all of us here to the questions asked earlier:  

Can you give me some insight on what your process is when you call Wyndham? Before this post I always assumed you had a solid contact at Wyndham that had more insight than the rank and file level employees.

I have to imagine that on issues like this that are "off-script" calling into Owner Care would result in a range of answers - some of which might be "how can I answer this and get them off the phone". How do you separate the "wheat from the chaff" so to speak?
———————

Is this post “chaff”?


----------



## Avislo (May 16, 2018)

The ownership of record apparently has been set.  "The distribution is expected to occur after the market close on May 31, 2018 to Wyndham Worldwide stockholders of record as of May 18, 2018.    In conjunction with the spin-off, Wyndham Worldwide Corporation will be renamed Wyndham Destinations, Inc."

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/new...-board-directors-approves-spin-hotel-business


----------



## Avislo (May 16, 2018)

Meet the new Wyndham Destinations and Wyndham Hotels http://investor.wyndhamworldwide.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=200690&p=irol-calendar

Wyndham Worldwide 2018 Investor Meeting
May 16, 2018 9:00 a.m. ET
Description
Wyndham Worldwide 2018 Investor Meeting to Introduce Wyndham Hotels and Wyndham Destinations
*9:00 a.m. - 10:30 a.m. *
Welcome and Introductions 
Stephen Holmes
Chairman and CEO, Wyndham Worldwide 

Wyndham Hotels & Resorts
Geoffrey Ballotti, President & CEO, Wyndham Hotels & Resorts
David Wyshner, CFO, Wyndham Hotels & Resorts

11:00 a.m. - 12:30 p.m. 
Wyndham Destinations
Michael Brown, President & CEO, Wyndham Destinations 
Michael Hug, EVP & CFO, Wyndham Destinations


----------



## WyndhamBarter (May 16, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Meet the new Wyndham Destinations and Wyndham Hotels



Now that it's over the "replay" is supposedly available, but instead it's
just 15 minutes of elevator music.  Since the earnings conference call
recording *is* available, I suspect it's just a question of editing and/or
uploading before the recording of the session just completed is there.

Here's a link to a page showing both "replays":

http://investor.wyndhamworldwide.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=200690&p=irol-calendar


----------



## Avislo (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Avislo (May 18, 2018)

Per the call center, Wyndham executives will be telling them what is going on with the splinting of the companies next Wen.


----------



## Jan M. (May 18, 2018)

Does the splitting of the divisions make any difference to us as owners? If it does how will this impact us? Or is this just a topic of interest as some of the Wyndham timeshare owners also own Wyndham stock? Nothing wrong with that btw.


----------



## ronparise (May 18, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Does the splitting of the divisions make any difference to us as owners? If it does how will this impact us? Or is this just a topic of interest as some of the Wyndham timeshare owners also own Wyndham stock? Nothing wrong with that btw.



No impact on owners except the speculation that Wyndham will use some unsold inventory to entice hotel guests to buy Timeshares


----------



## Avislo (May 19, 2018)

Here is the assessment from a former stock broker and a person that knows a lot about timeshares.  I do not know why his assessment changed (see post 16 above).  Another person that knows a thing or two about Wyndham timeshares, in another thread, talked about a new feature.  He then indicted that it went away.  Time will tell what difference it makes to existing timeshare owners.  As far as investors/owners are interested in this topic, judging from the number of views on this thread, I suspect it is of interest to more than just this group.

"Loyalty programs are marketing gimmicks designed to lock you in as a customer. And from what I understand Wyndham Hotel Group is really good at that. Now by making it possible for a regular hotel customer to redeem their loyalty points at a timeshare Wyndham will expose a whole new group of potential buyers to timeshares.

Bottom line, wyndhan will sell timeshares to their regular hotel guests and availability for reservations by the timeshare owners will be reduced".  Quote from Ron Parise.


----------



## Avislo (May 19, 2018)

Since the issue of owner/investor came up, The following showed up from nasdaq.com  It appears the spin-off of the hotel group to shareholders for NASDAC purposes has been delayed.

https://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/wh.wi

*Wyndham Hotels & Resorts, Inc. (WH.WI) Quote & Summary Data*
WH.WI 
$0
* 
unch
N/A

*Delayed - data as of May 18, 2018  -   Find a broker to begin trading WH.WI now 
*Exchange:*NYSE 

*Community Rating:*  *rate it now* 


WH.WI
WYN


Edit Symbol List 
Symbol Lookup

*Symbol List Views*
FlashQuotes InfoQuotes
* Stock Details *
Summary Quote Real-Time Quote After Hours Quote Pre-market Quote Historical Quote Option Chain
*CHARTS*
Basic Chart Interactive Chart
* COMPANY NEWS*
Company Headlines Press Releases Market Stream
*STOCK ANALYSIS*
Analyst Research Guru Analysis Stock Report Competitors Stock Consultant Stock Comparison
*FUNDAMENTALS*
Call Transcripts Annual Report Income Statement Revenue/EPS SEC Filings Short Interest Dividend History
*HOLDINGS*
Ownership Summary Institutional Holdings Insiders
(SEC Form 4)

 Save Stocks




*Key Stock Data*
*1 Year Target*

*Today's High / Low*
N/A / N/A
*Share Volume*
0
*50 Day Avg. Daily Volume*
N/A
*Previous Close*
N/A
*52 Week High / Low*
N/A / N/A


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Here is the assessment from a former stock broker and a person that knows a lot about timeshares.  I do not know why his assessment changed (see post 16 above).  Another person that knows a thing or two about Wyndham timeshares, in another thread, talked about a new feature.  He then indicted that it went away.  Time will tell what difference it makes to existing timeshare owners.  As far as investors/owners are interested in this topic, judging from the number of views on this thread, I suspect it is of interest to more than just this group.
> 
> "Loyalty programs are marketing gimmicks designed to lock you in as a customer. And from what I understand Wyndham Hotel Group is really good at that. Now by making it possible for a regular hotel customer to redeem their loyalty points at a timeshare Wyndham will expose a whole new group of potential buyers to timeshares.
> 
> Bottom line, wyndhan will sell timeshares to their regular hotel guests and availability for reservations by the timeshare owners will be reduced".  Quote from Ron Parise.




Yep I’ve said the same thing twice now

No effect on timeshare owners


----------



## Avislo (May 20, 2018)

.
https://www.hotelmanagement.net/operate/wyndham-worldwide-prepares-for-spin-off-as-profits-fall


----------



## Avislo (May 23, 2018)

Apparently, Wyndham Rewards (Blue Thread) joint marketing effort between Wyndham Hotels and Wyndham Destinations has caught up to Wyndham National Harbor, the gift for attending the meeting includes a free week vacation and 1,000 Wyndham Rewards Points.  Interesting enough, the cable in the room has a short plug for Wyndham Hotels but not for Wyndham Destinations.


----------



## schoolmarm (May 24, 2018)

The gift for attending MOST sales breakfast is 15K (or more) Wyndham Reward points and it has been for a while. I'm at National Harbor right now and the option was ONLY 10K Wyndham reward points OR free parking plus 1,000 reward points. Although I'm only here for two nights, I went for the parking.  It went up to $20 per night.


----------



## Avislo (May 24, 2018)

15 thousand Wyndham Rewards points must be a popular marketing offer.  In addition to the above, a Wyndham Employee at National Harbor indicated they gave 15 thousand Wyndham Rewards points to employees.

It will be interesting to see what impact on Club Wyndham Plus availability will be with what appears to be a shifting from cash payment to Wyndham Rewards points.


----------



## schoolmarm (May 24, 2018)

15K Reward points is what you need for 1 night in any Wyndham family hotel.  Or per bedroom in a resort (if available). I think that my offer was lower because I am only staying 2 nights and I didn't push it. I was more interested in the parking.  I have over 100,000 Wynham reward points sitting in my account waiting for when I go someplace expensive.


----------



## Avislo (May 25, 2018)

Wyndham appoints new board members for the Hotel spin-off.

https://www.bloomberg.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=40333067


----------



## Nomad34 (May 26, 2018)

Eight board members makes me think of a member post last year "in order to have a viable change would mean more members than the five now required."


Avislo said:


> Wyndham appoints new board members for the Hotel spin-off.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=40333067


----------



## Avislo (May 28, 2018)

According to the following article, all programs and policies of what is becoming the former Wyndham Vacation Ownership will be reviewed.  Look forward to seeing what this review will bring as June 1, 2018 comes and goes and on into the near term future.

"The short-term answer is pretty easy: nothing should change right away. Beyond that, all programs and policies will be reviewed by Michael Brown, the brand new CEO of Wyndham Vacation Ownership and former Hilton COO who helped engineer Hilton's recent spinoff from the parent company."

https://www.redweek.com/resources/ask-redweek/wyndham-spins-off-timeshare


----------



## ronparise (May 28, 2018)

Avislo said:


> According to the following article, all programs and policies of what is becoming the former Wyndham Vacation Ownership will be reviewed.  Look forward to seeing what this review will bring as June 1, 2018 comes and goes and on into the near term future.
> 
> "The short-term answer is pretty easy: nothing should change right away. Beyond that, all programs and policies will be reviewed by Michael Brown, the brand new CEO of Wyndham Vacation Ownership and former Hilton COO who helped engineer Hilton's recent spinoff from the parent company."
> 
> https://www.redweek.com/resources/ask-redweek/wyndham-spins-off-timeshare



It’s important to note that all policies of the club are reviewed all the time and have been since the the first Fairfield resort was opened.  So as we have been saying here. 

The spinoff has no impact on timeshare owners


----------



## Avislo (May 28, 2018)

Whether or not all policies of the club are reviewed all  the time is not  the same as a new CEO trying to maximize shareholder value doing a personal review of them.  One change I ran into today is that even though all but under 100,000 of my developer creditable points are Club Wyndham Plus, my early reservation rights are now limited to Club Wyndham Access Resorts.  Not allowed this former right at non-club Access Resorts.


----------



## ronparise (May 28, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Whether or not all policies of the club are reviewed all  the time is not  the same as a new CEO trying to maximize shareholder value doing a personal review of them.  One change I ran into today is that even though all but under 100,000 of my developer creditable points are Club Wyndham Plus, my early reservation rights are now limited to Club Wyndham Access Resorts.  Not allowed this former right at non-club Access Resorts.



The Franz Hanning was responsible for managing the the timeshare division so as to add shareholder value too

its sales that push shareholder value and its the sales practices that the new ceo will be looking at. Its the blue thread that he will be pulling selling timeshares to hotel customers. If ie makes that work he will earn his bonus.


----------



## Avislo (May 28, 2018)

I do not doubt your observation that Wyndham Destinations will be pulling timeshares for the Hotel Group customers to try and get sales for them and for use related to the blue thread (I believe part of the new company).


----------



## Avislo (May 30, 2018)

Interesting thread re: Per report on Owner Updates on possible upcoming changes related to the companies dividing.  ARP and Services fees mentioned.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/were-confused.274590/#post-2145505


----------



## Avislo (Jun 1, 2018)

The two companies will speak at the following conference.  

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...taurant-and-leisure-conference-300656967.html


----------



## chapjim (Jun 1, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Whether or not all policies of the club are reviewed all  the time is not  the same as a new CEO trying to maximize shareholder value doing a personal review of them.  <snip>



That's what corporate executives are supposed to do -- maximize shareholder value.  If they don't do that, they should get their a$$es fired.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 1, 2018)

Wyndham Destinations speaks.

https://www.streetinsider.com/Corpo...f+Wyndham+Hotels+&+Resorts+(WH)/14260765.html


----------



## Avislo (Jun 1, 2018)

http://www2.wyndhamdestinations.com...s-spin-wyndham-hotels-resorts-becomes-wyndham

Also, you may want to see the Windham Destinations announcement under the Whats Happening then News on the web site.

Here is the Wyndham Destinations web site.

http://www.wyndhamdestinations.com/wd/home.page

Interesting thread.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/june-1-change-announced.274689/


----------



## Avislo (Jun 2, 2018)

*Web Resources:*

Twitter: @WynDestinations

YouTube: @WyndhamDestinations

LinkedIn: @WyndhamDestinations

Google+: @WyndhamDestinations

Wyndham Hotels:  https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/wyndham


----------



## Avislo (Jun 4, 2018)

Apparently the rewards programs are remaining as different groups at least for awhile.  They can get use through a 1 for 1 point exchange by going through some clicks to get this option to work.  This came up about four hours ago.

http://www.omaha.com/money/consumer...cle_c24508d0-0cb9-50b2-9af8-4f956a8145b2.html

To take advantage of point transfer and status match, members of both

programs should first visit www.wyndhamrewards.com/LQ. Wyndham Rewards

Gold members may match to La Quinta Returns Gold status, while Wyndham

Rewards Platinum and Diamond members may match to La Quinta Returns

Elite status. Similarly, La Quinta Returns Gold and Military Rewards

Gold members may match to Wyndham Rewards Gold status, while La Quinta

Returns Elite and Military Rewards Elite members may match to Wyndham

Rewards Platinum status.

UPDATE:  Tried to go through the process and could not get it to work for me.  I am Wyndham Rewards Blue.  Called Wyndham Rewards - Wyndham Rewards Blue is not eligible for this program.  Bottom line appears to be a whole lot of La Quinta Rewards program members have access to Wyndham Club Plus/Access Resorts through Wyndham Rewards (aka Blue Tread) while I do not have a corresponding access to the La Quinta Rewards program.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 4, 2018)

Written in response to the spinoff, but contains some great analysis overall of the fate of the timeshare business model. From the Orlando Sentinel:
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...s-cfb-brinkmann-timeshare-20180604-story.html


----------



## Avislo (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 6, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Written in response to the spinoff, but contains some great analysis overall of the fate of the timeshare business model. From the Orlando Sentinel:
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...s-cfb-brinkmann-timeshare-20180604-story.html



Wyndham and the other timeshare companies make their money buying or building, and then selling. its the old buy low; sell high strategy

But as discussed here at length. Wyndham has a big rental operation. It seems to me that they are prepared to implement  a  buy/hold and rent strategy too

I think wyndham will do fine


----------



## Avislo (Jun 6, 2018)

Which part(s) of the former Wyndham Worldwide do you think will being doing the buy, hold, rent approach?


Also, do you think this approach will result in a significant downsizing of Wyndham Destination's sales force?


----------



## Braindead (Jun 6, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Which part(s) of the former Wyndham Worldwide do you think will being doing the buy, hold, rent approach?
> 
> 
> Also, do you think this approach will result in a significant downsizing of Wyndham Destination's sales force?


Why do you think the hotel side would be doing any of the following ?
Buy timeshares?
Hold timeshares?
Rent timeshares?
Sell timeshares?

Seems like a no brainer to me on which side of the former Wyndham Worldwide would be doing any of those things.

Why do you think the sales force of Wyndham Destinations could go through a significant downsize?
Doesn’t Wyndham Destinations want to sell there product just as they did before the split?
Why would they want to cut sales and reduce the stock value due to falling sales?


----------



## Avislo (Jun 6, 2018)

Do not know, if Ron responds, maybe he can answer your questions.  Or, maybe people who attend recent sales presentations can chirp in and let people know what is being said.  Maybe joint marketing agreements.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 6, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Do not know, if Ron responds, maybe he can answer your questions.  Or, maybe people who attend recent sales presentations can chirp in and let people know what is being said.  Maybe joint marketing agreements.


I don’t get your line of thinking on the subject.
You sound like the two companies are merging when they actually split apart.
Credit card rewards seem to be the only way the two are still combined.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 6, 2018)

Can anyone confirm what the above post indicates about "Credit card rewards seem to be the only way the two are still combined."  Reviewing the Former Wyndham Worldwide press releases show they talk of a continuing Blue Thread that both companies will be participating in along with joint marketing programs among other possible areas.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 6, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Can anyone confirm what the above post indicates about "Credit card rewards seem to be the only way the two are still combined."  Reviewing the Former Wyndham Worldwide press releases show they talk of a continuing Blue Thread that both companies will be participating in along with joint marketing programs among other possible areas.


For the most part the two companies are going to be competing for the same customer bases money.
They may appear to have a rosy relations but never forget they are two separate competing companies for customers disposable income.
They both want as much of your money as possible for their own profit which means higher stock price.

Your dream is to put the two back together.
Why do you think they split if it was in everyone’s best interest to stay together?

Bonnet Creek is a classic example -
Do you think the hotel wants to be empty with everyone staying on the timeshare side?
Or the timeshare sales side will tell everyone their better off to stay at the hotel instead of buying a points contract from them?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 6, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Which part(s) of the former Wyndham Worldwide do you think will being doing the buy, hold, rent approach?
> 
> 
> Also, do you think this approach will result in a significant downsizing of Wyndham Destination's sales force?




are you serious with that question... The orlando sentinal article that amycurl posted was about the timeshare companies in Orlando and it raised a question about the future of timeshares

I followed up on that;  suggesting that wyndham probably has a strategy in place to deal with whatever the future might bring

This is a timeshare forum... My interest  and I presume the interest of most folks here is timeshares rather than hotels.. the hotel company is already very much  involved in short term rentals...no? isnt that the very nature of a hotel?

The size of the sales force is self regulating... There are as many salesman as they need. If few sales are happening and few commissions being earned, the weaker salesman will drop out and become Uber drivers


----------



## Avislo (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 8, 2018)

Looks like Wyndham Destinations, under it's new configuration, is becoming one of the developers for the following project.  Will be interesting to see which of the Wyndham Destination parts will take a hunk of this project.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/margaritaville-atlanta-article.275000/#post-2149070


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 8, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Looks like Wyndham Destinations, under it's new configuration, is becoming one of the developers for the following project.  Will be interesting to see which of the Wyndham Destination parts will take a hunk of this project.
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/margaritaville-atlanta-article.275000/#post-2149070



This was posted on an earlier thread, within the hour.  Why post it again???


----------



## Avislo (Jun 9, 2018)

*"Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham Planned Downtown"*

I would not assume that Club Wyndham Plus and/or Club Wyndham Access will get much, if any of this resort.

https://whatnowatlanta.com/margaritaville-vacation-club-wyndham-atlanta/


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 9, 2018)

Avislo said:


> *"Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham Planned Downtown"*
> 
> I would not assume that Club Wyndham Plus and/or Club Wyndham Access will get much, if any of this resort.
> 
> https://whatnowatlanta.com/margaritaville-vacation-club-wyndham-atlanta/



And posting it again?


----------



## Nomad34 (Jun 9, 2018)

Would it be possible that the hotel/resort would sell developer points and if rescinded would return to them for new sale. If buyer waits too long and has to put on resale market would it then go to the other part of Wyndham?  Both sides would have timeshares (resorts) but one may be of more value. They both carry the Wyndham name but may market differently. Hopefully Hotel/resort will tend to rely on owner satisfaction more than unethical sales tactics.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 9, 2018)

Margaritaville by Wyndham has it own rules that I believe lays out the interaction with Club Wyndham Plus.  If Club Wyndham does not get it's own dedicated units, presumably the timeshares will be sold through Margaritaville by Wyndham under their rules.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jun 9, 2018)

Visiting the 


Avislo said:


> Margaritaville by Wyndham has it own rules that I believe lays out the interaction with Club Wyndham Plus.  If Club Wyndham does not get it's own dedicated units, presumably the timeshares will be sold through Margaritaville by Wyndham under their rules.


Island Margaritaville the desk person told us Wyndham had only 6 units.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 9, 2018)

"Welcome to the _Margaritaville Island_ Hotel in Pigeon Forge,TN."


----------



## Avislo (Jun 10, 2018)

The Williamsburg sales pitch apparently involved using Wyndham Rewards as a place to shelter points that would otherwise go to RCI or the points pool.  Did not do the math, however this is a interesting variation given the four year use comment.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/wife-at-update-in-williamsburg.275071/


----------



## Avislo (Jun 10, 2018)

A possible formula to estimate costs might be:  the conversion fee from Wyndham Club Plus/Access to Wyndham Rewards points plus the costs of 15,000 Wyndham Rewards Points in terms of what the cost of the Wyndham Club Plus/Access points (your MF average cost per thousand) are plus resort fees (if applicable) minus the value of the Wyndham Rewards received.  This should approximate the nightly cost.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 13, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Avislo (Jun 13, 2018)

Check out post 13 in the thread titled
"We just had an 8 hour 53 minute owner's update
  The Wyndham Rewards points offer for a owner update may be as high at 20,000 points.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 18, 2018)

Any indicators on how Wyndham Destinations is handling mega renters, account restrictions, and/or tickets?


----------



## Braindead (Jun 18, 2018)

It’s just amazing at all the changes that have taken place since June 1st

I just don’t know where to start on all of Wyndham Destinations different handlings of mega renters,restrictions,and/or tickets.

As a DISNEY character would say about this thread —let it go-let it go-


----------



## needhelp (Jun 19, 2018)

I read this thread to make sure I was correct in not attending a member update this weekend. The pitch was to tell us about the new company and rewards.
Thanks to all those that verified this name change is a nonevent.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Any indicators on how Wyndham Destinations is handling mega renters, account restrictions, and/or tickets?


Hahaha hilarious!!!  Maybe Nomad can help you out..


----------



## Nomad34 (Jun 19, 2018)

No answers yet but glad to see the new directory is out even if we can't see but a few pages and as far as the RCI portal, I have used it only once to my detriment of high costs. Enjoying what I own and hoping still for a better system to come .


----------



## Avislo (Jun 21, 2018)

Wyndham Destinations - Shell "3rd Generation"  Anyone have any more information on this topic?

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/shell-vacations-club-access-to-wyndham-property.275560/


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Wyndham Destinations - Shell "3rd Generation"  Anyone have any more information on this topic?
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/shell-vacations-club-access-to-wyndham-property.275560/


Not yet.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 21, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Wyndham Destinations - Shell "3rd Generation"  Anyone have any more information on this topic?
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/shell-vacations-club-access-to-wyndham-property.275560/





dagger1 said:


> Not yet.


I’m just waiting on pins and needles here for all the excitement coming.

This thread needs to be locked down buy a moderator.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 21, 2018)

Keep it classy....


----------



## CO skier (Jun 22, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Keep it classy....


I think that disappeared from the Wyndham forum more than a year-and-a-half ago.  I can pinpoint a few of the posts.  It has been downhill ever since.


----------



## Avislo (Jun 22, 2018)

Quoted from a posting above:  "I’m just waiting on pins and needles here for all the excitement coming."  Presumably related to 3rd generation Shell issue.  It will be interesting to see what the Shell group of Wyndham Destinations Points will become and if some Wyndham Club Plus/Access inventory goes off to Shell members or a group there of.

Interesting tidbit .  It appears Wyndham Destinations is setting up to give themselves up to 6 months to transfer a deed re-sale.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/latest-transfer-time.275671/


----------

